# Il si impersonale



## Many-

Vorrei sapere como e quando si usa l'impersonale, per favore. Vorrei sapere quando uso impersonale singolare o al plurare. 

Scrivo giú qualche frase, e per favore, parlate se sono correte.

In quella pensioncina si pende pochissimo.
Tutti gli animali che volano, quando si cucina, si mangiano con le mani
Certe volte si dice o si fa cose che non si pensa nemmeno lontanamente. 
Studiare da soli è possibile ma se si iscrive all'università, si hanno forse più stimoli. 
In questo campeggio non si possono portare animali
Quando si dormono poche ore di notte, è impossibile essere efficienti sul lavoro il giorno dopo. 

Penso che si usa al singolare quando la parola dopo è singolare, e si usa al plurale, quando la parola è al plurare. Questo è correto????

GRAZIEEEE


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Many- said:


> Vorrei sapere come e quando si usa l'impersonale, per favore. Vorrei sapere quando si usa l'impersonale singolare o al plurare.
> 
> Scrivo giú qualche frase, e per favore, parlate ditemi se sono corrette.
> 
> In quella pensioncina si spende pochissimo.
> Tutti gli animali che volano, quando sono cucinati, si mangiano con le mani
> Certe volte si dicono o si fanno cose che non si pensano nemmeno lontanamente.
> Studiare da soli è possibile ma se ci si iscrive all'università, si hanno forse più stimoli.
> In questo campeggio non si possono portare animali
> Quando si dorme poche ore di notte, è impossibile essere efficienti sul lavoro il giorno dopo.
> 
> Penso che si usa al singolare quando la parola dopo è singolare, e si usa al plurale, quando la parola è al plurale. Questo è corretto????
> 
> GRAZIEEEE



Esattamente come per tutti gli altri verbi, un soggetto singolare vuole un verbo singolare, un soggetto plurale ne richiede uno plurale.


----------



## Many-

GRAZIE MILLE...

solo un'altra cosa....
"quando si si ammalla...." .....  va bene???


----------



## Gio77

"Quando ci si ammala"

Si tratta di un verbo riflessivo (ammalar-si) associato alla forma impersonale "si". A logica quindi avresti ragione, ma per evitare la forma "si si", il primo "si" diventa "ci".

Spero ti sia chiaro  

Ciao!


----------



## Italia26

Buon giorno,

Ho una domanda riguardando il si impersonale e la definizione di "plurale". OK io capisco benissimo le regole cioè tutto depende dall'oggetto, se l'oggetto della frase è singolare si deve usare la terza persona singolare ma se  l'oggetto è plurale si deve usare la terza persona plurale. Ma la mia domanda è questa, se c'e una lista, anzi una frase con tanti oggetti diversi tutti nel singolare si userebbe il singolare o plurale?
Ad esempio:

Al bar si può/possono prendere un cornetto, un caffé, un panino e una coca cola.

In aggiunta a quella domanda c'è questa: se ci sono, di nuovi, gli oggetti diversi in una frase alcuni singolari alcuni plurali quale forma si deve usare? La terza plurale o la terza singolare.

Ad esempio:

Si pulisce/puliscono il banco e le sedie.

Grazie tante e aspetto le vostre risposte!


----------



## Stiannu

Non ho consultato una grammatica in proposito, per cui ti rispondo *solo in base alle mie impressioni* di madrelingua...

Prima domanda. Nella lingua parlata posso dire con sicurezza che vengono usati sia il singolare che il plurale. _Si può prendere un cornetto, un caffè e una coca_ ma anche _Si possono prendere un cornetto, un caffè e una coca._ Non sono sicuro della scelta migliore per quanto riguarda lo scritto, però. 
Posso aggiungere una cosa: mi sembra che se i nomi singolari in elenco sono separati da disgiuntive come _o... o..., sia... che..., né... né..._ allora suona meglio il verbo al singolare. Ad es.
_Si può prendere o un caffè o una coca_
_Si può/deve prendere sia un caffè che una coca_
_Non si può prendere né un caffè né una coca_
(_si possono_ o _si devono_ in questi tre esempi suonerebbero strani)

Seconda domanda. Nel caso di un elenco che comprende nomi singolari insieme a nomi plurali, personalmente mi sembra che ci voglia il plurale.
_Si puliscono il banco e le sedie_
(_si pulisce_ suonerebbe strano)


----------



## giovannino

Probabilmente nella prima frase si dovrebbe usare _si prendono _ma a me suona bene anche _si prende. _Nella seconda, invece, userei solo _si puliscono._

C'è questa ossservazione interessante in Serianni:

"Una frase come "alle nove si serve il caffè" può rappresentare sia "alle nove qualcuno serve il caffè", sia "alle nove il caffè viene servito". Fanno propendere per la seconda interpretazione due fatti: il verbo tende a passare alla 6a persona in caso di oggetto plurale ("si servono le bibite"; ma nell'uso toscano e arcaico anche "si serve le bibite"); nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l'oggetto è femminile ("si è servita una bibita")"

Quindi forse in Toscana si userebbe "si pulisce" nel secondo esempio?


----------



## Salegrosso

giovannino said:


> "Una frase come "alle nove si serve il caffè" può rappresentare sia "alle nove qualcuno serve il caffè", sia "alle nove il caffè viene servito".


 
Ce n'e' anche una terza: alle nove qualcuno si serve il caffe', cioe' si prende la sua bella tazzina e ci versa dentro il suo caffe'.


----------



## Italia26

Grazie a tutti.

Ora faccio il tirocinio per essere certificato a insegnare italiano, e c'era un conflitto fra me e l'insegnante della classe. Volevo solo fare sicuro che non avessi sbagliato le regole del si impersonale! Per quanto riguarda il secondo esempio, l'ho sentito espresso sia nel singolare che nel plurale (più spesso nel singolare) forse perché ho studiato a Firenze! 

In ogni modo grazie tante, apprezzo tutto l'aiuto!


----------



## Gianluca1981

Italia26 said:


> Buon giorno,
> 
> Ho una domanda che riguarda il si impersonale e la definizione di "plurale". OK, io ho capito benissimo le regole: cioè tutto dipende dall'oggetto. Se l'oggetto della frase è singolare si deve usare la terza persona singolare, ma se  l'oggetto è plurale si deve usare la terza persona plurale. Ma La mia domanda è questa: se ci fosse una lista, anzi una frase con tanti oggetti diversi tutti nel singolare si dovrebbe usare il singolare o plurale?
> Ad esempio:
> 
> Al bar si può/possono prendere un cornetto, un caffé, un panino e una coca cola.
> 
> In aggiunta a quella domanda c'è questa: se ci sono, di nuovo, gli oggetti diversi in una frase, alcuni singolari, alcuni plurali, quale forma si deve usare? La terza plurale o la terza singolare.
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> Si pulisce/puliscono il banco e le sedie.
> 
> Grazie tante e aspetto le vostre risposte!



Salve a tutti, approfitto di questo thread per presentarmi.
Sono Gianluca, ho 26 anni e scrivo dalla provincia di Cagliari.
Tra le tante cose sto cercando di imparare le lingue straniere, conosco un po' di inglese, spagnolo e da una settimana ho cominciato il romeno.
Ritengo estremamente interessante questo studio anche perché, dovendo codificare grammatica, ortografia, analisi logica della nuova lingua, porta a fare molte riflessioni sulla propria, non trovate?

Tornando on-topic,  io userei il singolare per entrambe le frasi.
Ma vorrei inserire un'ulteriore riflessione: potrebbe dipendere dal numero della prima parola?
Io, ad esempio, direi: 1) alla sera si pulisce il bancone e le sedie;
2) alla sera si puliscono le sedie e il bancone.

Per i moderatori: sono un novizio del forum, se ho sbagliato qualcosa nel quoting o nelle correzioni fatemelo notare.
Grazie


----------



## insegnantevolante

Questo è forse l'argomento più controverso e meno chiaro della grammatica italiana.
Secondo me c'è confusione tra si impersonale (si parla russo = la gente parla russo) e si passivante (si parla russo = il russo viene parlato).
Se il si è impersonale (= la gente), secondo me, il verbo dovrebbe rimanere sempre singolare. Se invece è passivante, va concordato col soggetto.
Per lo più i due "si" sono intercambiabili e quindi, siccome la frase impersonale "si può prendere diverse strade" (= la gente può prendere diverse strade) ai più suona strana, si tende a trasformarla in passivante: si possono prendere diverse strade (= diverse strade possono essere prese).
Questa è da tempo anche una mia croce


----------



## Necsus

Se può essere utile, in queste discussioni si è parlato della particella 'si': qui e qui.


----------



## morapc72

Salve a tutti!!
Avrei un quesito da porre che secondo me pur riguardando sempre l'uso del "si impersonale", si differenzia un po' da quanto discusso in questo post... o per lo meno, quello che ho letto fino ad ora non ha chiarito i miei dubbi...

E' corretto dire (come sostiene un mio amico)...
"si continua a trovare pezzi non conformi" ?

oppure la forma corretta è (ed è questa che secondo me andrebbe usata)
"si continuano a trovare pezzi non conformi"

Oppure si possono usare entrambe le forme?

La nostra disquisizione sta nel fatto di usare il verbo "continuare" al singolare o al plurale. Secondo lui "Si continua" è riferito al verbo trovare e quindi non può prendere il plurale....
Secondo me invece va considerato come predicato verbale l'insieme dei due verbi (continuare - trovare) e quindi essendo riferito ad un oggetto plurale (barre) è più corretto dire "si continuano a trovare"...
Spero ci sia qualche esperto che riesca finalmente a chiarire chi dei due abbia ragione ) 
Ringrazio in anticipo
Saluti a tutti!!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, morapc. Io ho l'impressione che in realtà la risposta al tuo dubbio in questa discussione ci sia, anche se contenuta in più interventi (vedi giovannino e insegnantevolante), come dovresti poterla trovare anche nelle due discussioni che ho segnalato. 
Intanto va detto che _'continuare a'_ è un verbo fraseologico, cioè serve semplicemente a definire un particolare aspetto del verbo principale che in questo caso è _trovare_. Poi, che io sappia, la costruzione con il _si impersonale_ è applicabile solo alla terza persona singolare del verbo, non a quella plurale, con la quale si parla _si passivante_; il dubbio non sorge con i verbi intransitivi o transitivi senza oggetto espresso, con i quali il si è sempre impersonale (cfr. Serianni XI, 13), mentre è lecito averlo, come detto nella citazione riportata da giovannino, nel caso di _verbi transitivi con oggetto espresso_ (si serve il caffè), come quello del tuo esempio, però quando l'oggetto è plurale, di norma il verbo tende a passare alla terza persona plurale, qualificando come passivante il _si_ che lo regge (regionalismi a parte). 
In conclusione, a mio modo di vedere la corretta composizione della frase è "si continuano a trovare pezzi non conformi", che vale "continuano a essere/venir trovati...".


----------



## fioccoeranda

*N*on sò rispodere cosa dice la Crusca
*P*er me il verbo deve riferirsi almeno del parlato a tutta la lista
*O*ggi si vende il panino
*O*ggi si vendono l panino, la mortadella e la bibita

*P*er il continuare voto certamente per il riferimento all'oggetto


----------



## Necsus

fioccoeranda said:


> *N*on sò rispodere cosa dice la Crusca
> *P*er me il verbo deve riferirsi almeno del parlato a tutta la lista
> *O*ggi si vende il panino
> *O*ggi si vendono l panino, la mortadella e la bibita
> 
> *P*er il _continuare_ voto certamente per il riferimento all'oggetto


Contrariamente a _*po'*_ dell'altra discussione, _*so*_ non vuole nulla, né apostrofo né accento. 
E immagino volessi dire 'almeno *n*el parlato...'
Manca anche la 'i' del secondo 'il panino'...

Non pensare male, ci leggono anche molti stranieri che imparano l'italiano, quindi bisogna cercare di evitare il più possibile gli errori di ortografia, che potrebbero essere scambiati per versioni alternative, o comunque ingenerare confusione..!


----------



## morapc72

Grazie Mille per la risposta!! Nel frattempo ne ho ottenuto un'altra che dice che entrambe le frasi sono grammaticalmente corrette, dipende da come si considera quel "si"... e cioè se si considera come passivante o come impersonale. Nel primo caso si usa "continuano" e nel secondo si usa "continua" . Confermi? 
Ora Tu mi hai chiarito anche che il sì è sempre impersonale nel caso di verbi transitivi o intransitivi senza oggetto espresso, mentre quando l'oggetto è espresso si tende a considerarlo "passivante" coniugando perciò il verbo al singolare o al plurale a seconda dell'oggetto.
Ora approffitto della Tua cortesia per farti questa ulteriore domanda...
In quali casi (se esistono) allora il "si" deve essere per forza considerato passivante senza alcun dubbio?
Grazie Ciao


----------



## Cosol

Approfitto della discussione per un'altra domanda sull'argomento, che riguarda la correzione di un mio compito in classe sull'analisi del periodo dell'anno scorso (Terza Media).

C'era la frase _Si dice che Mario sia qui_ (o qualcosa di simile con questa costruzione). Avevo segnato la parte _che Mario sia qui_ come _subordinata oggettiva_, mentre l'insegnante me l'aveva corretto come _subordinata soggettiva_ non considerando il _si_ un soggetto.

Ho saputo che nell'eventuale traduzione in latino sarebbe ammesso solo il nominativo per la frase e sospetto che questo abbia influenzato la correzione.

Il messaggio di insegnantevolante mi fa pensare che ci sono _si_ intercambiabili anche in questa frase, ma volevo chiederne conferma.


----------



## Stiannu

Cosol said:


> Ho saputo che nell'eventuale traduzione in latino sarebbe ammesso solo il nominativo per la frase e sospetto che questo abbia influenzato la correzione.


 
Ma come? Mi sembra strano. Io penserei a qualcosa tipo _dicunt Marium_ (accusativo) _hic esse_, quindi la subordinata oggettiva ci starebbe. Boh...


----------



## Necsus

morapc72 said:


> ...e cioè se si considera come passivante o come impersonale. Nel primo caso si usa "continuano" e nel secondo si usa "continua" . Confermi?
> (...)
> In quali casi (se esistono) allora il "si" deve essere per forza considerato passivante senza alcun dubbio?


Prego. Quanto alla conferma che mi chiedi, io a titolo personale, per quello che vale, direi di no... nel senso che se l'oggetto espresso del verbo transitivo attivo (che naturalmente diventa soggetto grammaticale nella forma passiva) è un sostantivo plurale, secondo me il verbo si usa solo concordato, al plurale, ma non credo si possa parlare di regola. Comunque io non direi "si continua a trovare pezzi non conformi", che mi rimanda immediatamente al toscano "(noi) si continua a..." (ricordate quella fantastica pubblicità in cui si diceva: "c'è de(i) pezzi bellissimi dentro"?)
Posso sbagliare, ma non credo che si possa dire quando un _si_ dev'essere per forza passivante, si possono però definire le condizioni necessarie perché lo sia, e cioè: deve accompagnare la terza persona singolare o plurale di un verbo transitivo attivo di tempo semplice generalmente senza agente espresso ma con soggetto grammaticale espresso. Serianni dice anche che è frequente "quando il soggetto sia rappresentato da essere inanimato", e che "talvolta il costrutto vale a esprimere un dovere o un obbligo [questi discorsi in casa mia _non si fanno_]". 


Cosol said:


> Approfitto della discussione per un'altra domanda sull'argomento, che riguarda la correzione di un mio compito in classe sull'analisi del periodo dell'anno scorso (Terza Media).
> C'era la frase _Si dice che Mario sia qui_ (o qualcosa di simile con questa costruzione). Avevo segnato la parte _che Mario sia qui_ come _subordinata oggettiva_, mentre l'insegnante me l'aveva corretto come _subordinata soggettiva_ non considerando il _si_ un soggetto.


E' passato troppo tempo dalle mie analisi logiche e dal mio latino per poterti rispondere nel dettaglio, però posso comunque dirti che verbi impersonali (sembra, bisogna, accade...) o usati impersonalmente (si dice, si pensa, si spera...), ed espressioni impersonali (è ora, è bene, è giusto) sono tipiche reggenti di _proposizioni soggettive _(che fungono da soggetto della reggente), quindi direi che l'insegnante aveva ragione. Il valore impersonale del verbo reggente è proprio un elemento di sicura distinzione tra proposizione _soggettiva_ (si spera che passi) e _oggettiva_ (speriamo che passi), altrimenti molto simili.


----------



## Crisidelm

Necsus said:


> Prego. Quanto alla conferma che mi chiedi, io a titolo personale, per quello che vale, direi di no... nel senso che se l'oggetto espresso del verbo transitivo attivo (che naturalmente diventa soggetto grammaticale nella forma passiva) è un sostantivo plurale, secondo me il verbo si usa solo concordato, al plurale, ma non credo si possa parlare di regola. Comunque io non direi "si continua a trovare pezzi non conformi", che mi rimanda immediatamente al toscano "(noi) si continua a..."



Anche un francese che parla italiano direbbe "(noi) si continua a..." pensando al suo francese "on". Non lo so, per quanto in quella frase mi suoni meglio "si continuano a" non riesco a convincermi che "si continua a" sia necessariamente sbagliato: mi fa pensare che l'accento venga posto sul fatto che tutta la gente che ha a che fare con quell'ambito, a cui la frase si riferisce, inevitabilmente finisce per incappare in pezzi non conformi, prima o poi.


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> Anche un francese che parla italiano direbbe "(noi) si continua a..." pensando al suo francese "on". Non lo so, per quanto in quella frase mi suoni meglio "si continuano a" non riesco a convincermi che "si continua a" sia necessariamente sbagliato: mi fa pensare che l'accento venga posto sul fatto che tutta la gente che ha a che fare con quell'ambito, a cui la frase si riferisce, inevitabilmente finisce per incappare in pezzi non conformi, prima o poi.


Be', a meno che non vi sia altra scelta, io francamente preferirei non assumere come esempio di correttezza linguistica un francese che parla italiano... 
Comunque, e rispondo alla citazione del mio contributo, ho detto che _io_ _non lo direi_, non che è da considerare _sbagliato_, e infatti non credo si possa parlare di regole che lo vietino. E' evidente, a giudicare dai pareri qui espressi, che anche la forma non concordata viene usata, semplicemente io non condivido quest'uso, direi neanche qualora vi si ricorresse intenzionalmente nell'intento di porre accenti. 
Ma è sempre un parere personale.


----------



## veronica55

Ciao, anche io ho dei dubbi di quando si usa impersonale singolare o  plurale. Ecco i miei esempi

si prende il libro
si prendono i libri
----------------
si deve prendere il libro
si devono prendere i libri
----------------
ci si dimentica il libro
ci si dimenticano i libri -------- ?? non sono sicuro di questo

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> Ci sono svariate altre discussioni in cui si parla di _si impersonale_ e/o _passivante_:
> 
> Valore grammaticale della particella "Si"
> ci si scambia/scambiano i regali
> Ci si lava o lavano le mani?
> Mi chiamo, mi chiamano
> Il si impersonale
> La particella si
> disputatosi
> si soffre
> camion


----------



## Cristoforo

Ciao a tutti! 

Mi chiedevo molto dell'uso di "Si" quando si vuole dire "essa/esso"... Sarebbe possible in questo modo?

Grazie tante


----------



## Meruzio

Si, intesa come particella pronominale di terza persona singolare e plurale, femminile e maschile è usata nella funzione di complemento... ogni grammatica può darle le giuste indicazioni...
un rapido esempio: -Con l'arrivo dell'inverno Claudia *si* è comprata un bel cappotto, in quella famiglia tutti *si *vestono con molto gusto... è evidente che non amano abbigliar*si *con trascuratezza, ma forse il più giovane *si *veste in modo troppo eccentrico.
Se preferisce approfondire:
http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/particella_pronominale_si.htm


----------



## Cristoforo

Grazie mille! Mi aiuti molto!


----------



## Necsus

Dovresti sempre fornire una frase completa e il contesto, come richiesto dalle regole del forum per avere una risposta.
Comunque nel forum ci sono molte discussioni sulla particella _si_.


----------



## elenosca

scusate, ma e' la prima volta che scrivo e non so se e' corretto fare cosi', ma ci provo...))
si deve scrivere:
bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevedono di stampare 
oppure 
bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevede di stampare
?
grazie


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao elenosca,
intanto, come ha ricordato Necsus, ci sono numerose discussioni, che ti inviterei a consultare, sull'argomento. Nel tuo caso, personalmente, direi che non si tratta di _si impersonale, _bensì di _si passivante_. Per brevità, riporto un post di Necsus da una di queste discussioni:



> Ciao, morapc. Io ho l'impressione che in realtà la risposta al tuo dubbio in questa discussione ci sia, anche se contenuta in più interventi (vedi giovannino e insegnantevolante), come dovresti poterla trovare anche nelle due discussioni che ho segnalato.
> Intanto va detto che _'continuare a'_ è un verbo fraseologico, cioè serve semplicemente a definire un particolare aspetto del verbo principale che in questo caso è _trovare_. Poi, che io sappia, la costruzione con il _si impersonale_ è applicabile solo alla terza persona singolare del verbo, non a quella plurale, con la quale si parla _si passivante_; il dubbio non sorge con i verbi intransitivi o transitivi senza oggetto espresso, con i quali il si è sempre impersonale (cfr. Serianni XI, 13), mentre è lecito averlo, come detto nella citazione riportata da giovannino, nel caso di _verbi transitivi con oggetto espresso_ (si serve il caffè), come quello del tuo esempio, *però quando l'oggetto è plurale, di norma il verbo tende a passare alla terza persona plurale, qualificando come passivante il si che lo regge (regionalismi a parte).
> *In conclusione, a mio modo di vedere la corretta composizione della frase è "si continuano a trovare pezzi non conformi", che vale "continuano a essere/venir trovati...". ​



Ho evidenziato la parte che ci interessa. Il dubbio potrebbe sorgere, trattandosi di verbo trans. con oggetto espresso, se questo oggetto fosse sing., ma in questo caso propenderei per un _si passivante, _dove il verbo concorda con l'oggetto. In sostanza la tua frase potrebbe essere riformulata così:

_bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevedono di stampare = bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine da stampare che vengono previste
_
Comunque aspettiamo anche altri pareri...


----------



## witkinss

Ho un dubbio.  Come si dice propriamente con si impersonale questo:
Quando sei al mare ti deve mettere molta crema per proteggerti dal sole.

E corretto questo?
- Quando si e al mare ci si deve mettere molta crema per proteggersi dal sole.
Oppure:
- Quando si e al mare si deve mettersi molta crema per proteggersi dal sole.

 Grazie


----------



## vikgigio

witkinss said:


> E corretto questo?
> - Quando si e al mare ci si deve mettere molta crema per proteggersi dal sole.
> Oppure:
> - Quando si e al mare si deve mettersi molta crema per proteggersi dal sole.
> Grazie



La frase corretta è la prima; il 'si' passivante attira a sé il 'si' riflessivo e la coppia 'si si' diventa 'ci si':
Quando si è al mare, CI SI deve mettere molta crema.


----------



## witkinss

Grazie mille!!!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. 
Una piccolissima correzione, ma molto importante, perché è solo l'accento che distingue il verbo dalla congiunzione:


> si è al mare


----------



## ohbice

witkinss said:


> Quando sei al mare  dev*i* mettere molta crema per proteggerti dal sole.



Forse è meglio evitare i *ti *inutili 
Ps: Al mare basta la crema "semplice"; la crema "molta" serve in montagna, dove il sole è meno filtrato. Ciao.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Oh Bice.
Se cambi la frase togliendo il riflessivo ("ti"), allora anche la frase alla forma impersonale cambia, rispetto a come proposta da Vikgigio, perdendo il "ci". Diventa:
_Quando si è al mare, si deve mettere molta crema per proteggersi dal sole._


----------



## vikgigio

oh said:


> Forse è meglio evitare i *ti *inutili
> Ps: Al mare basta la crema "semplice"; la crema "molta" serve in montagna, dove il sole è meno filtrato. Ciao.



Io non giudico quel "ti" inutile. Ha una funzione intensiva e ricorda simili costruzioni come "lavarsi le mani" e "tagliarsi le unghie" dove l'azione del verbo ha un beneficio indiretto sul soggetto.
Si tratta di un verbo pronominale transitivo - mettersi qualcosa - che ha un significato più preciso del semplice "mettere", perché sottintende qualcosa che mettiamo SU NOI STESSI.
Vik


----------



## ohbice

vikgigio said:


> Io non giudico quel "ti" inutile. Ha una funzione intensiva e ricorda simili costruzioni come "lavarsi le mani" e "tagliarsi le unghie" dove l'azione del verbo ha un beneficio indiretto sul soggetto.
> Si tratta di un verbo pronominale transitivo - mettersi qualcosa - che ha un significato più preciso del semplice "mettere", perché sottintende qualcosa che mettiamo SU NOI STESSI.
> Vik



Rispetto le opinioni diverse dalle mie, a maggior ragione quando provengono da persone più preparate di me. Nel caso specifico ammetto di avere detto una stupidaggine dicendo che il _ti _è inutile (anche se avevo messo un _forse_). Lo stesso io lo ometterei, essendoci già un altro _ti _nella frase (_proteggerti_).


----------



## WileyWanimal

Ciao a tutti,
Questo è un problemino grammatico che mi chiedo da un po': quando si usa la costruzione impersonale, 'si', qual è il pronome indiretto adatto da mettere?
Lo so che di solito ci sono modi di evitare di dover usare un pronome, e finora ho sempre fatto così perché non sapevo cosa metterci come pronome. Ma adesso vorrei sapere se infatti c'esiste un pronome indiretto che vuol dire "a questa 'persona' impersonale".

Forse tutto questo non ha senso senza qualche esempio... vediamo...
- Si scelgono le materie che piacciono [a "si"].
- Se si vuole vivere come le celebrità si deve sperare che qualcuno regali [a "si"] molto denaro.
- È normale che si senti sollevati quanto il dottore dice [a "si"] che non ha il cancro.

Altro che dire tipo "che si preferiscono." oppure usare il passivo, es. "si deve sperare d'essere regalati molto denaro", come si dice?

Grazie in anticipa,
Wiley.


----------



## giginho

WileyWanimal said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Questo è un problemino grammatico  grammaticale che mi chiedo  pongo da un po': quando si usa la costruzione impersonale, 'si', qual è il pronome indiretto adatto da mettere?
> Lo so che di solito ci sono modi di  per evitare di dover usare un pronome, e finora ho sempre fatto così perché non sapevo cosa metterci come pronome. Ma adesso vorrei sapere se infatti  c' esiste un pronome indiretto che vuol dire "a questa 'persona' impersonale".
> 
> Forse tutto questo non ha senso senza qualche esempio... vediamo...
> - Si scelgono le materie che piacciono [a "si"].
> - Se si vuole vivere come le celebrità si deve sperare che qualcuno regali [a "si"] molto denaro.
> - È normale che si sentia sollevati quanto il dottore dice [a "si"] che non ha il cancro.
> 
> Altro che dire tipo "che si preferiscono." (questa non l'ho capita....scusami!) oppure usare il passivo, es. "si deve sperare d'essere regalati "essere fatti omaggio di molto denaro", ma è una forma alquanto dotta e la eviterei molto denaro", come si dice?
> 
> Grazie in anticipao,
> Wiley.



Ciao Wiley!

Secondo me dipende a chi si riferisce quel "si". Mi spiego prendendo spunto dai tuoi esempi:

Si scelgono le materie che piacciono: in questo caso, se ci si riferisce in maniera generica a un qualcuno che non è dato sapere allora non si mette il pronome personale e la frase viene lasciata così e non suona sbagliata.....al massimo aggiungerei un "più" ovvero: Si scelgono le materie che *più *piacciono come nella frase seguente

Se si deve scegliere su cosa essere interrogati si sceglie la materia che più piace / si scelgono le materie che più piacciono

Se si vuole vivere come le celebrità si deve sperare che qualcuno regali [a "si"] molto denaro

In questo caso io direi: Se si vuole vivere come le celebrità si deve sperare che qualcuno *ci* regali molto denaro (lo regali a noi sto denaro!)
Se invece vuoi restare impersonale devi dire: Se si vuole vivere come le celebrità si deve sperare di ricevere in regalo molto denaro.

Il punto è che se vuoi essere completamente impersonale non puoi "personalizzare" la frase con un pronome personale....questo a mio parere e senza sapere se esiste una regola in merito.

Il tuo ultimo esempio:
È normale che *ci *si senti sollevati quanto il dottore dice  che non *si* ha il cancro.

Il "ci" si deve mettere perché il verbo è riflessivo.

Spero di non averti confuso ancora di più le idee!!


----------



## Psychodelica

Buongiorno a tutti!

Toglietemi una curiosità: conosco la regola del "si" impersonale, ma sarebbe un grosso sbaglio dire:
"In questo ristorante *si può mangiare* *dei piatti* tipici regionali"
invece di
"In questo ristorante *si possono mangiare* *dei piatti *tipici regionali"?

Mentre parlo per me è abbastanza difficile prevedere che dopo un verbo modale userò il plurale di un nome, per questo me ne accorgo raramente. Che dite, gli italiani fanno questo errore oppure no?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Psyco,

Gli errori degli italiani sono imprevedibili, quindi dirti che un errore del genere non viene fatto MAI non mi è possibile.

Devo ammettere però che la frase al singolare stride tanto, per cui ti posso dire che è un errore non comune (sempre che venga commesso)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Psychodelica said:


> "In questo ristorante *si può mangiare* *dei piatti* tipici regionali"


Se lo dici tu che non sei madrelingua non è un grosso problema e il senso della frase è chiaro, se la frase la dicesse un italiano mi stupirei perchè oltre ad essere sbagliata è del tutto innaturale.


----------



## Psychodelica

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se lo dici tu che non sei madrelingua non è un grosso problema e il senso della frase è chiaro, se la frase la dicesse un italiano mi stupirei perchè oltre ad essere sbagliata è del tutto innaturale.



Perché è innaturale? Era solo il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Psychodelica said:


> Perché è innaturale?


Perchè concordare può (singolare) con piatti (plurale) è innaturale, anche per un bambino di 6 anni che non conosce la grammatica.


----------



## Nino83

La frase "In questo ristorante *si può mangiare dei piatti* tipici regionali" è sbagliata in Italiano standard in quanto con i verbi transitivi seguiti dal complemento oggetto esplicito, il _si_ è soltanto _passivante_.



> Qualche problema di confusione tra _si _impersonale e _si _passivante può crearsi con i transitivi in presenza di oggetto espresso. Se dico o scrivo _a pranzo si mangerà l'arrosto_ potrei voler dire sia che _a pranzo qualcuno mangerà l'arrosto _(impersonale), sia che _a pranzo l'arrosto verrà mangiato_ (passivante). Secondo *Luca Serianni* (garzantina _Italiano_, VII, 57), bisognerebbe propendere per la *seconda interpretazione*, in quanto, di solito, il verbo tende a passare alla terza persona plurale in caso di oggetto plurale (_a pranzo si mangeranno gli spaghetti_), anche se *nell'uso antico e in quello toscanoè possibile anche a pranzo si mangerà gli spaghetti*; inoltre, nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l'oggetto è femminile (_a pranzo si è mangiata l'insalata_).



http://www.treccani.it/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_384.html



> In presenza di un verbo intransitivo o transitivo senza oggetto espresso, il si non ha mai valore passivante, ma soltanto impersonale: _si studia _(= noi studiamo; qualcuno studia). Possono sorgere dubbi con un verbo transitivo il cui oggetto sia invece espresso, come nel caso della frase _alle otto si serve la cena_. In questo caso, infatti, la proposizione può essere interpretata sia come _alle otto serviamo_ (o _qualcuno serve_) _la cena_, sia come _alle otto la cena viene servita_. In proposito, *Serianni nota che fanno propendere per il si passivante due fatti*: «*il verbo tende a passare alla 6ª persona in caso di oggetto plurale* («si servono le bibite»; *ma nell’uso toscano e arcaico anche «si serve le bibite»*: …); *nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l’oggetto è femminile («si è servita una bibita»; antico o popolare l’uso senza accordo)*» [Luca Serianni, _Grammatica italiana. Italiano comune e lingua letteraria_, Torino, UTET, 1989, p. 255].



Ora, in Toscana si sentono frasi come "si mangia le tagliatelle da Pino" o, ancora più regionale, "noi si mangia le tagliatelle da Pino". 
Però questo uso è prettamente regionale e non standard.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Però questo uso è prettamente regionale e non standard.


 Ciao Nino,
concordo con te.
So che l'uso del linguaggio nel forum deve essere quello standard.

EDIT: Cancellato il superfluo, riporto la regola che ho già citato in un'altra discussione.
_La costruzione con il *si impersonale* non è possibile utilizzarla con i verbi transitivi se il complemento oggetto di 3^ persona è nominale o pronominale non clitico (ad es. loro), ma solo se il complemento oggetto è di 1^ o 2^ persona e nel caso della 3^ persona deve esserci un pronome clitico che la rispecchia._

Esempio:

Si può portare _me / te / noi / voi <-> Mi / Ti / Ci / Vi_ si può portare prima -> 1^ e 2^ persona 
_Lo / La / Li / Le _si può portare prima -> 3^ persona 
*Si può portare prima _io__ / __tu__ / __lei__ / __Tizio__ / __loro_ 


_Al contrario, il *si passivante* infatti non è applicabile ai verbi transitivi se il complemento oggetto è di 1^ o 2^ persona, ma solo se lo è di 3^ persona che sia nominale o pronominale._

Esempio:

Si può portare lui / lei prima <-> (Lo / La) Si può portare prima 
Si possono portare i fratelli / le sorelle / loro prima <-> (Li / Le) Si possono portare prima 
*Si posso/puoi/può/possiamo/potete/possono portare [me / te / noi / voi / mi / ti / ci / vi / io / tu] prima


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Infatti io mi riferivo a Paul.


La domanda è stata fatta da una persona di madrelingua russa che sta imparando l'italiano e per quello che serve a lei (e al 99,9% degli italiani che non ci tengono ad esprimersi come Vitellozzo) "*si può mangiare* *dei piatti" *è sbagliato, ovvero qualcosa che non deve imitare.
Se poi lei fosse interessata a comporre in vernacolare allora si specializzerà in italiano non standard


----------



## ohbice

Psychodelica said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Toglietemi una curiosità: conosco la regola del "si" impersonale, ma sarebbe un grosso sbaglio dire:
> "In questo ristorante *si può mangiare* *dei piatti* tipici regionali"
> invece di
> "In questo ristorante *si possono mangiare* *dei piatti *tipici regionali"?
> 
> Mentre parlo per me è abbastanza difficile prevedere che dopo un verbo modale userò il plurale di un nome, per questo me ne accorgo raramente. Che dite, gli italiani fanno questo errore oppure no?


No. Concordo con Paul.


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, ma ho l'impressione che della questione ri-sollevata da Psychodelica (_si_ impersonale/passivante) si sia già variamente disquisito in diversi interventi di questa discussione, vedi 7, 11, 14, 17, 20, 30.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Scusate, ma ho l'impressione che della questione ri-sollevata da Psychodelica (_si_ impersonale/passivante) si sia già variamente disquisito in diversi interventi di questa discussione, vedi 7, 11, 14, 17, 20, 30.


Esattamente, con le stesse conclusioni, tra l'altro.


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo Necsus, purtroppo in queste discussioni infinite capita spesso che non tutti rileggano quello che è stato scritto magari 20 post (e due anni) prima.

EDIT: vedo che siamo in tre a concordare...


----------

